# Commentaries on Luke



## Eoghan (Oct 24, 2019)

Coming to the end of a study in Psalms and looking to gather commentaries for a possible study in Luke. Probably starting in the next fortnight.

Which commentaries would you recommend? On a budget so I will be looking for second hand (EBAY, Amazon, ICM books direct and Abe)


----------



## Von (Oct 24, 2019)

This is FREE on Librivox (by JC Ryle):
*Expository Thoughts on the Gospels - St. Luke Vol. 1*
*Expository Thoughts on the Gospels - St. Luke Vol. 2
*

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Jack K (Oct 24, 2019)

I use Darrell Bock, Phil Ryken, and Leon Morris. Bock isn't Reformed, but it hardly matters in his treatment of Luke. His work is always helpful. Ryken is based on a sermon series and reads like sermons. They are good sermons, also helpful, though whatever technical work he did remains largely hidden as it would in a sermon. Morris is much shorter than the other two and probably available for much less money. He doesn't go into a lot of detail but is a solid starting place, and Morris is a great guy to read, period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADKing (Oct 24, 2019)

I found James Foote quite helpful.
https://books.google.com/books?id=W...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 24, 2019)

Eoghan said:


> Coming to the end of a study in Psalms and looking to gather commentaries for a possible study in Luke. Probably starting in the next fortnight.
> 
> Which commentaries would you recommend? On a budget so I will be looking for second hand (EBAY, Amazon, ICM books direct and Abe)



I have over 40 commentaries and books on Luke. (I've been teaching from Luke for a while  No, offense Jack, but I think Ryken talks too much and goes to far-a-field.

My favorite and first place I goto is:
Interpretation of St.Luke's Gospel 1-11 - tinyurl.com/yxez8823
Interpretation of St.Luke's Gospel 12-24 - tinyurl.com/y39w444t
by R. C. H Lenski (Author)

How's this for a deal. Since you are on a budget, I will order Luke TODAY and send them to you if you are interested. Let me know by PM, and if you want them, send me your mailing address.

I will look for the one-volume hardcover edition first, but as a backup, I will send the two-volume paperback edition from whoever promises to ship the fastest.

Richard Lenski is a Lutheran, so there are some commentaries of his I might not recommend. But he nails the Gospels and Acts.

Ed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 24, 2019)

Best is JC Ryle

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 24, 2019)

Von said:


> This is FREE on Librivox (by JC Ryle):
> *Expository Thoughts on the Gospels - St. Luke Vol. 1*
> *Expository Thoughts on the Gospels - St. Luke Vol. 2*



Thanks Von, I regularly use librivox for sci-fi stories but didn't realise they had inadvertantly allowed sound D. (You do know it is read by a woman)


----------



## KMK (Oct 24, 2019)

I second Ryken if you are looking for excellent practical theology.


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 24, 2019)

I third Ryken. It was very good. Only drawback is that he uses the ESV. (Sorry, had to say it.)


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 24, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> I think Ryken talks too much and goes to far-a-field.
> Ed



The Ryken I am thinking of (Leland Ryken) is pretty sound and was a contributor to the ESV. Fascinated by his insights into translation - Oh and he now has "THE" wardrobe that belonged to C S Lewis!

His book A Literary Introduction To The Bible is one I frequently go back to.


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 24, 2019)

Jack K said:


> I use Darrell Bock, Phil Ryken, and Leon Morris. Bock isn't Reformed, but it hardly matters in his treatment of Luke. His work is always helpful. Ryken is based on a sermon series and reads like sermons. They are good sermons, also helpful, though whatever technical work he did remains largely hidden as it would in a sermon. Morris is much shorter than the other two and probably available for much less money. He doesn't go into a lot of detail but is a solid starting place, and Morris is a great guy to read, period.


Dr Bock commentary on Luke highly regarded, and Dr Morris books always good to read, as learned a lot from his work on Romans.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 24, 2019)

Eoghan said:


> The Ryken I am thinking of (Leland Ryken) is pretty sound and was a contributor to the ESV. Fascinated by his insights into translation - Oh and he now has "THE" wardrobe that belonged to C S Lewis!



I was quoting Jack who mentioned Philip Ryken. While I am sure is sound, I just don't enjoy his style, but I still refer to him when preparing to teach. But Lenski on the Gospels I read, and sometimes re-read cover to cover.


----------



## Santos (Oct 24, 2019)

Whichever you chose try thriftbooks.com. I have found some pretty good books at a great price. For example I got Louis Berkhoffs Systematic Theology in hard back with dust cover for around $4. Plus they have free shipping on orders over $10.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 25, 2019)

I am nearing the end of my sermon series through Luke. I always read Calvin, Henry, and Gill. With others, I would strongly recommend J. C. Ryle. On Luke, his observations are pointed and searching and his critical comments in the printed edition (which I think no Christian home should be without!) are very helpful. In terms of modern commentaries on Luke, I would recommend William Hendriksen. But you will have to buy it used since (much to my displeasure) his _New Testament Commentary_ is no longer in print.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Von (Oct 25, 2019)

Eoghan said:


> I regularly use librivox for sci-fi stories


Which ones would you recommend?


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 25, 2019)

If I am driving down to Inverness it's a 2 -3 hour drive, usually on my own, so I listen to sci-fi stories from Librivox, Judge Dredd recordings on CD, etc... Last drive I listened to a half dozen sermons by Charles Bonadies on Psalm 23.

https://librivox.org/deathworld-version-2-by-harry-harrison/

or just try an anthology, skip the bad uns and listen to the good ones.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## KMK (Oct 25, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> But you will have to buy it used since (much to my displeasure) his _New Testament Commentary_ is no longer in print.



Is it out of print as a set? Or each individual volume?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 25, 2019)

KMK said:


> Is it out of print as a set? Or each individual volume?


To my knowledge, they are out of print entirely.


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 25, 2019)

Ryken, Sproul, Bock, Garland, Edwards, Ryle, and Stein are my recommendations.


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 25, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> Ryken, Sproul, Bock, Garland, Edwards, Ryle, and Stein are my recommendations.


Dr Bock also did a Theology of Luke I believe.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 25, 2019)

Brian R. said:


> I third Ryken. It was very good. Only drawback is that he uses the ESV. (Sorry, had to say it.)



That would be a feature, not a bug. (Sorry, had to say it.) Heh.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 25, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I am nearing the end of my sermon series through Luke. I always read Calvin, Henry, and Gill. With others, I would strongly recommend J. C. Ryle. On Luke, his observations are pointed and searching and his critical comments in the printed edition (which I think no Christian home should be without!) are very helpful. In terms of modern commentaries on Luke, I would recommend William Hendriksen. But you will have to buy it used since (much to my displeasure) his _New Testament Commentary_ is no longer in print.



Finally! Someone remembered William Hendrickson's 1981 commentary. I'm surprised his name hasn't turned up until now.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 25, 2019)

Recently, a friend of mine who is downsizing his library (he's 75) gave me his entire William Hendrickson/Simon J. Kistemaker set - except for the volume on Revelation, which I acquired through Mr. Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 25, 2019)

bookslover said:


> Recently, a friend of mine who is downsizing his library (he's 75) gave me his entire William Hendrickson/Simon J. Kistemaker set - except for the volume on Revelation, which I acquired through Mr. Amazon.


What a blessing!


----------



## bookslover (Oct 26, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> What a blessing!



It really is, Christopher. I'm working my way through the volume on 1 Corinthians now.


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 30, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> Ryken, Sproul, Bock, Garland, Edwards, Ryle, and Stein are my recommendations.



If that is R. C. Sproul - there is a sermon series on Luke available - sadly it is 103 sermons but probably worth the effort


----------

